# how to install boost, icnv etc on FreeBSD



## utkarsh (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new FreeBSD user and have used Ubuntu and Fedora previously:\.
The packege management system in FreeBSD is relatively new for me.
Could anybody suugest a quick tutorial/guide on the installation terminology used in FreeBSD.

Also, I need to install Boost libraries and iconv on FreeBsd. I would be grateful if anyone could guide me on how to install them using ports on FreeBSD as a use case of the above.

Thanks in advance,
Utkarsh


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

ports(7)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

```
[port]devel/boost-all[/port]           The "meta-port" for boost libraries
[port]devel/boost-docs[/port]          Documentation for libraries from boost.org
[port]devel/boost-jam[/port]           Build tool from the boost.org
[port]devel/boost-libs[/port]          Free portable C++ libraries (without Boost.Python)
[port]devel/boost-pyste[/port]         Boost.Python code generator
[port]devel/boost-python-libs[/port]   Framework for interfacing Python and C++
[port]devel/boost_build[/port]         Extensible cross-platform build tool suite
```


```
[port]converters/iconv[/port]          Charset conversion library and utilities
[port]converters/iconv-extra[/port]    Additional charsets for the iconv library (those from the Unicode site)
[port]converters/iconv-rfc1345[/port]  Additional charset modules for the iconv library (from RFC1345)
[port]converters/libiconv[/port]       A character set conversion library
(there are others)
```


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

There are two systems for installing ports: the ports system which you have to compile everything, And the packages system which just downloads the binaries of the already compiled port. I use the package system almost exclusively except for ports that have default config options I donâ€™t want and then I compile the source from the ports system. For alternate documentation on the ports/package systems check out the FreeBSD Installer Guide  http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------



## utkarsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody .. it was all very informative and quick .. i'll come with more queries soon !!!


----------



## gilinko (Feb 28, 2010)

utkarsh said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot everybody .. it was all very informative and quick .. i'll come with more queries soon !!!



However do start with reading the very extensive handbook before you ask any more questions, as you probably will be pointed towards it if you have trivial questions. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html


----------



## Denver (Sep 13, 2016)

Before anyone replies with "RTFM noob" or ports, the version of Boost in ports is over 2 years old.  Some actually help about how to install locally would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2016)

We would advise against installing stuff outside of the ports/package system as it's going to be difficult to maintain. Your best bet is to try and update the port.

We have a handbook for that too: FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

